
Evolving Our Rust with Milksnake - jbaviat
https://blog.sentry.io/2017/11/14/evolving-our-rust-with-milksnake
======
jbaviat
Interesting, that's the generalization of a use case we solved for a very
specific case (nicely embedding V8 into a Python wheel):
[https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2017/jean-baptiste-aviat-
writin...](https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2017/jean-baptiste-aviat-writing-a-c-
python-extension-in-2017?slide=11)

